# New Boutique Brewery For Cairns Fnq



## mwd (16/8/08)

Just opened in Cairns after nothing like fresh beer in the last 15 years. I haven't ventured down to check it out yet but looks promising. There is a bar too to taste
the products.

blueskybrewery


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/8/08)

looks like we now have a meeting place in the north ... haha 
saw this in last weeks paper ... about time ...

will be waiting on your reviews kans guys ..

cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (17/8/08)

I'm heading up that way around XMAS time......

Will definately drop in for a beer/tour.

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (17/8/08)

good to hear its up and running. I heard about that last year on the day we left Cairns on a permanent move south


----------



## fixa (26/12/08)

any reviews of the beers yet?


----------



## mwd (26/12/08)

Yes I have tried a few brews on the odd few trips to town I make.

The ales are served way too cold for my liking so you need to wait a while until they warm up a bit.

I really enjoyed the Pilsner ( Czech style ). Pleasantly bitter.
Blonde with Nelson Sauvin hops was a little bit bland but with a nice hop flavour.
Woody brown ale was sadly a bit lacking in the flavour dept. but still quite quaffable.

Have not got to the stout or lager yet maybe next time.

Definately worth a visit as all the brews seem to be in a different world to the megabrew stuff available everywhere else in the area.

Not sure how they will vary from batch to batch which should make each visit interesting.

They have this strange grid cooling system that runs the whole length of the bar top like a freezer element from a fridge on which you can stand your glass to keep the contents cold. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Snowdog (27/12/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> They have this strange grid cooling system that runs the whole length of the bar top like a freezer element from a fridge on which you can stand your glass to keep the contents cold. Never seen anything like that before.



An ice bar! Cool. experienced one of those while in the states at the Williams Streey Pub in Renton, Washington state. A nice gimmick, and was fun writing in the ice with a coin, and I guess in theory it will keep a glass cold, which would have more of a function in a tropical place like Cairns.


----------



## mwd (27/12/08)

Forgot to add I tried the Wheat Beer but not drinking much wheat before noted it tasted very fresh but not very hoppy.

I gather wheats are supposed to be consumed fresh so it met the style and I could easily knock back a few pints of the brew again anytime.

Must make another trip to town again soon.

P.S. the last time I was there the prices were $6.40 per pint.


----------



## danman (27/12/08)

going back up home soon for my 30th,lookin forward to trying all they have to offer. 
have spoken to a few friends and the general feeling is that most beers arent too bad,but those commenting do enjoy craploads of xxxx heavy!

cheers,dan


----------



## fixa (28/12/08)

Nice, thanks for the reviews. I'm going up there in a week for a few days for work. Will definitely drop past for a pint or several...


----------



## clarkey7 (30/12/08)

fixa said:


> Nice, thanks for the reviews. I'm going up there in a week for a few days for work. Will definitely drop past for a pint or several...


Went to Bluesky brewery a couple of days before XMAS....

Was very envious of the brewery, the beer dispensing system, the bar etc etc....Great setup. They did their home work!

Did the tour and had the 6 beer tasting platter and also a little taste of the others....

Gotta say - there were no outstanding faults with any of the beers, but they were very average.

...bugger cos I was drinking Goldies for a couple of days b4 the visit and was so looking forward too something with hop or big malt flavour.

Anyway the Stout wasn't actually a stout, it was barely a dark ale, APA or IPA was nowhere to be seen... :angry: 

Midstength, lager, pils, wheat, low carb, woodys ale served from a wooden barrel, stout, english ale (Light beer).

Having given them a hard time for the beer, I'm still glad they are there and I still think they'll do well due to location, heat in Cairns, and still more interesting beer than the usual XXXX Gold.

PB


----------



## mwd (27/3/09)

Just saw in the local newspaper that BlueSky won 4 silver and 5 bronze at the AIBA in Melbourne.

The Pilsner is my favourite beer they make. Still not tried the stout. 

Wish they would try a few more adventurous brews though. We need something a bit different.


----------



## Swinging Beef (9/4/09)

Hopefully going here in a couple of days


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/09)

SB, I second that warning about going out after dark, if you do then always go by cab and don't walk along any dark streets by yourself. (SWMBO and her daughter who lives up there are mainly indigenous themselves so it's not a racist comment ... just from experience of visiting the place)

Anyway I'm sure you will have a great trip and don't forget to eat plenty of Spanish Mackerel if it's in season :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bizier (9/4/09)

I would go there just to say "gimme a woody"


----------



## Duff (9/4/09)

BribieG said:


> SB, I second that warning about going out after dark, if you do then always go by cab and don't walk along any dark streets by yourself. (SWMBO and her daughter who lives up there are mainly indigenous themselves so it's not a racist comment ... just from experience of visiting the place)



Huh?

You make it sound worse than it actually is. Bluesky is in town and apart from the odd pissed person (like anywhere in Australia), Cairns it is not a dangerous place at all.


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/09)

Just based on our experience staying at the Fig Tree Lodge on Sheridan street last year. There's a small shopping centre in the area with heaps of chinese, Pizza etc places and an English pub round the corner so we ate there mostly, and we made sure we were well indoors after dark due to the ferals roaming the place. Just walking down the street for a pizza was running the gauntlet with chroming kids, aborigines having fist fights in laneways, hoons throwing things from cars etc. No doubt the town centre is better policed, but only went there during the daytime when it was quite calm and respectable. Port Douglas no probs, will stay there next time, probably just picked a bad suburb. Heck Bribie had problems before we got the 24hr police station.


----------



## mwd (9/4/09)

Duff said:


> Huh?
> 
> You make it sound worse than it actually is. Bluesky is in town and apart from the odd pissed person (like anywhere in Australia), Cairns it is not a dangerous place at all.



But Duff is in Port Douglas probably does not read the Cairns Post/Local Radio or has talked to the nurses in Casualty dept. of Cairns Base Hospital. 
Cairns has been classed as the 'Assault Capital' of Queensland does wonders for International tourism  

BUT Bluesky is in the town centre with good lighting so is perfectly safe unless you like wandering around in a drunken haze at 03.00 AM.

+1 follow Bribies advise. 
Groups of thugs first ask for a cigarette before beating the hapless victim senseless then robbing them.

At least you know unlike the Asian and Japanese females who are lambs for the slaughter. 

A total world of change here in the last few years from what it used to be. :angry:


----------



## Duff (9/4/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> But Duff is in Port Douglas probably does not read the Cairns Post/Local Radio or has talked to the nurses in Casualty dept. of Cairns Base Hospital.
> Cairns has been classed as the 'Assault Capital' of Queensland does wonders for International tourism
> 
> BUT Bluesky is in the town centre with good lighting so is perfectly safe unless you like wandering around in a drunken haze at 03.00 AM.
> ...



But Duff has grown up in Cairns, attended school in Cairns, played sport in and for Cairns, and has been in the Cairns Post for a few things over the years. Silly me, thinking that living Port Douglas would make me immune to the local community by living under a rock, with my eyes closed and fingers in my ears.

Fairly simple really, like any town in the country, you go looking for trouble you will find it.


----------



## mwd (9/4/09)

Duff said:


> Fairly simple really, like any town in the country, you go looking for trouble you will find it.




Dead right there Duff and I also can remember back when you only saw half a dozen cars an hour midweek on the Captain Cook Highway going North of Palm Cove.  Times have changed.

Nar mind the doomsayers there SB just post your revue of the beers if you get time to test them all during your visit. Not been down there since November last year nice and quiet and uncrowded during the daytime.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/4/09)

Duff said:


> But Duff has grown up in Cairns, attended school in Cairns, played sport in and for Cairns, and has been in the Cairns Post for a few things over the years. Silly me, thinking that living Port Douglas would make me immune to the local community by living under a rock, with my eyes closed and fingers in my ears.
> 
> Fairly simple really, like any town in the country, you go looking for trouble you will find it.


Shite I worked in TI for four years, a visit to Cairns was a walk in the park. :lol: use to go there cause it was safe.
GB


----------



## InCider (10/4/09)

I found Cairns 2 weeks ago a lot safer at night than 15-20years ago. Got rolled twice last time! Found myself unconscious on the promenard after walking home. The other time I just lost my wallet. Anyone remember the End of the World night club? Jeff Fenech was guest DJ hahaha.

But it's much safer than PNG! It's probably more like TI.

But Cairns recently was absolutely gorgeous. Everyone we had to deal with was happy, friendly and helpful. There was no undercurrent of 'here's another bloody tourist', like there is sometimes on the Sunshine Coast. In fact, I started to feel a little embarrassed about the way we treat our tourists here!

But the beer is more important! 

Went to the BS Brewery for the tour, but they had no brewer to do the tour - why? NFI. Oh well, me and another punter stayed anyway and tested all the beers....so the best part about it for me was the chilled coaster that runs the length of the bar. Well needed.

There beers were OK, better that I had been drinking for a day or so from the bottle shop! A very safe offering for the palette, bit nothing that stood out for me - mind you, nothing does after drinking from Jye's randall in 2006...! :lol: 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Steve (10/4/09)

I lived in Cairns for a while in the late 90's. I got told to not walk anywhere at night...especially coming home from the pub. Maybe I was lucky but never had any problems whatsoever. I did get asked for smokes a few times on the promenade, instead of giving them one i'd give them 5 or so and I was their best mate. When I was there you'd have more chance of getting trouble from the pissed tourists than the locals. I loved it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (10/4/09)

InCider said:


> I found Cairns 2 weeks ago a lot safer at night than 15-20years ago. Got rolled twice last time! Found myself unconscious on the promenard after walking home. The other time I just lost my wallet. Anyone remember the End of the World night club? Jeff Fenech was guest DJ hahaha.
> 
> But it's much safer than PNG! It's probably more like TI.



People worry and stress too much about all this NQ stuff, they should visit the peaceful tropical paradises further up the cape, like Pormpuraaw, Seisia and Bamaga. Heck the pub in Bamaga has never even had a window broken. 

Apolgies to the OT police.


----------



## InCider (10/4/09)

Steve said:


> I lived in Cairns for a while in the late 90's. I got told to not walk anywhere at night...especially coming home from the pub. Maybe I was lucky but never had any problems whatsoever. I did get asked for smokes a few times on the promenade, instead of giving them one i'd give them 5 or so and I was their best mate. When I was there you'd have more chance of getting trouble from the pissed tourists than the locals. I loved it.
> Cheers
> Steve




Yeah - I agree! I found myself looking at property when I was up there too. I'd rather be up there where it's almost on Melanesian time. Everyone is happy and relaxed - it's great. There's not a lot of work for me up there, but I was looking! Definatelty a goal of mine would be to spend a long time up there. Or NT.

The best bit I found was that bus drivers stop anywhere to pick up a fare, and it's no trouble! 

Back to the brewery - as I didn't get to do the tour, the fit girl behind the bar said that when I needed to answer the call of nature I'd still be able to have a good look at the brewery - from the urinal! :lol: I thought she was taking the piss! :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## clarkey7 (10/4/09)

InCider said:


> Back to the brewery - as I didn't get to do the tour, the fit girl behind the bar said that when I needed to answer the call of nature I'd still be able to have a good look at the brewery - from the urinal! :lol: I thought she was taking the piss! :lol:
> 
> InCider.


InCider - I did do the tour.
It was run by one of the girls from the tour desk at the front.

As I said - the brewery, the bar and the dispensing system (and cold bar thingo) for the beer was awesome...

The beer was OK and the tour was fine when the guide stayed in the pages of her script... 

That wasn't one way glass either..The mind boggles.... :huh: 

PB


----------



## Duff (10/4/09)

Screwtop said:


> People worry and stress too much about all this NQ stuff, they should visit the peaceful tropical paradises further up the cape, like Pormpuraaw, Seisia and Bamaga. Heck the pub in Bamaga has never even had a window broken.
> 
> Apolgies to the OT police.



Aahh, Seisia, what a beautiful place.


----------



## kenlock (14/4/09)

Did the tour on Wednesday. Allen (the assistant brewer) took time out in the middle of a brew show me around. Stopwatch around the neck and all (interrupted the spiel to put the aroma hops in). Then Hayden (chief brewer) took over and showed me the remainder. Probably spent about 25-30 minutes with them. Once done with the brew Hayden took over the bar, and we (myself, Hayden and an english backpacker) discussed and tasted the beers for over an hour. He even took the backpacker for a free tour at the end.

Really enjoyed the beers. Just the right amount of hops for my liking. The best for me was the Draught (reddy colour with a good dose of hallatuer) and the light ale (amber ale with amarillo). You wouldn't have picked it was 2.5%.

Incider, all the barmaids were fit!  Very good hiring practices me thinks!

Been to Cairns 3 times now and never had any issues out after dark.

Anyway, I highly recommend a visit to Blue Sky.

Cheers Kenlock


----------



## brenjak (16/4/09)

great beers. I love the Pilsener and seeing as i had that i had the bratwurst to make sure i was in style. Trued all the others as well, got some take-away and a cooler. Enjoyable evening.


----------



## mwd (14/5/09)

No comments from Swinging Beef, either all the beer was total crap or he missed the party.

+1 with Biergeliebter I enjoyed the Pilsner most. The Blonde with NS hop was a bit thin but a good hop flavour made up for it.


----------



## Swinging Beef (9/6/09)

Weird, I thought i jumped on as soon as I got back to blow sunshine up the butts of the brewers at the Blue Sky.
I dont know where the post went.
We go to the Blue Sky a couple of times while up in Cairns.
I was really quite impressed with the venue.
THe look of the place is modern, but not a scary formica beer barn.
The windows to peek in at the brewery were nice, and while I couldnt be arsed with waiting around for tour time, the asistant brewer was kind enough to spend some time talking to me about his beers and what was going on with them.
We had a jug of each of the beers there and a couple of spares of the favorites, which were the Pilsner, Weisen and the outstanding LoCarb beer.
All the beers there were good, but the Weisen stood out as the most intersting of the bunch to me, with all the weisen buttons being pressed, even if maybe it was a little dark, but it certainly didnt effect the flavour any.
The LoCarb was the most impressive because LoCarb beers are usually rubbish. Now I dont know if it is because the temperature outside is around 30 degrees and it is nearly always 99% humidity, or what it was, but this beer was a ripper. Crisp, dry, clean and with a massive hop aroma.
I was a little underwhelmed by the cask on the counter, and while I thought it was a good idea, and a nifty selling point, the beer that came out of it was a little on the medium side of exceptional.
I would have liked to see a stout on the menu, or some belgian specialities, but this is Cairns and nearly everywhere still only sells xxxx in cans, so I reckon its a brave man that tries to get his clients into a Bier de Gaurd or a Saison.

We had a good time, my grotty teenage kids won some prizes at trivia, and apart from them stuffing up a bowl of french fries, thought the place was great.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/8/09)

Well as luck would have it I am in Cairns for work so I took the opportunity to try the beers yesterday.
The Czech Pils and FNQ lager were both very good I thought.
The Blonde is okay but I can't detect the Nelson Sauvin hops they use.
Woody ale had an edge to it that didn't seem right and as someone said before it is served too cold. They no longer serve it from the wooden barrel.
The True Blue stout was more like a strong porter for mine, minimal roast lots of chocolate but I really enjoyed it anyway.

The set-up is pretty open, I like what they have done with it. Was suprised to see it was built on the site of one of my favourite Cairns venues, Club International  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## mwd (17/9/09)

Blu Sky having an Octoberfest on 17th October at the brewery.

They are hoping to get a partial road closure approved so they can have foodstalls and stuff out on the street.

( heard it this morning on local radio ).

Some of their beers are now available in the newly designed domestic terminal at Cairns Airport. 

( I thought Octoberfest was in September in Munich so may as well have two a year instead  ).


----------



## Snowdog (18/9/09)

That sounds like fun! Do they still have the ice-bar working?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/9/09)

Snowdog I dropped in yesterday just to check that the bar was still cold , and its all good news , frosty as ... 

The beers were good too 

Cheers


----------



## barls (24/9/09)

just been there. had a good chat with hayden ( head brewer). didnt mind there beers thought the woody was great but needed some oak in it.


----------



## beersom (24/9/09)

Had a bottle of the pilsner the other night. Terrible label ! ......well made and tasty beer!!!


----------



## Stagwa (25/9/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Blu Sky having an Octoberfest on 17th October at the brewery.
> 
> They are hoping to get a partial road closure approved so they can have foodstalls and stuff out on the street.
> 
> ...



Yesterdays Cairns Post reports that rod closure has been approved, just waiting for license/approval to sell beer in the street.


----------



## mwd (12/6/10)

Was passing by so had to drop in to see what was happening the pilsner was as good as ever and they had a smoked lager and a smoked wheat bear on tap not sure whether these are regulars or just one offs. Very smokey flavour but not my cup of tea. Good value for money though as you can still taste it 4 hours later.  

They had a nice IPA on last month served way too cold though but the barkeeps were a bit busy so didn't get chance to ask any questions.


----------



## Duff (13/6/10)

Some good beers coming up including a pale ale and chocolate porter.


----------



## mwd (14/6/10)

Duff said:


> Some good beers coming up including a pale ale and chocolate porter.



Looking forward to trying them both. Jury is still out on whether I really like the stout or not it seems a little bit 'thin'. :beer: 
Prefer the heavier Irish style stouts. More tasting required..


----------



## mwd (15/6/10)

A hoppy Pale Ale supposed to be on tap from tomorrow June 16th.

They are making a Cherry Chocolate porter ready soon I was told today..

Looks like another trip down to town on the bus coming up.


----------



## Snowdog (16/6/10)

MMmm... Hoppy Pale sounds good.

Do they still have the ice-bar?


----------



## bconnery (16/6/10)

Brisbaneites can taste a few beers from Blue Sky at the upcoming International Brewers Day festivals...
I believe the Smoked wheat is coming, and the pilsner too, maybe more...


----------



## mwd (16/6/10)

Snowdog said:


> MMmm... Hoppy Pale sounds good.
> 
> Do they still have the ice-bar?



I presume you are meaning the cooling system around the bar. They are supposed to have opened Blu Esky Bar a proper ice bar like they have in other countries with ice sculptures and ice furniture etc. In Cairns What the.?????.
Don't know if they opened it or not never actually went looking for it but it is on the website.

The bar cooler is still there pity they serve all the ales at super cold lager temperatures.

I got a schooner of the stout and left it 1/2hour to warm up and it tasted soooo much better you could actually taste something. Not bad at all but unlike any of the mainstream stouts I think somebody described more like a Porter (6.6Abv).
not good for drivers.  .

I asked about the Pale if it was like Little Critters but they just said come down and try it... Good marketing wonder if they intend to bottle any of it ?


----------



## mwd (23/6/10)

Quick update dropped in to try the Pale Ale could not get much info but it does use Simcoe hops.
Quite nice with a very fruity flavour and quite cloudy. The Chocolate Cherry porter is still in production no date for release yet.

No brewery tours at the moment the brewing is down for maintenance.

No Pilsner on tap yesterday boo boo my favourite.

Coopers Pale Ale and A Boags beer on tap must be keeping up until the brewery gets going again.

Domestic Airport launch opening Thursday 24th June 2:00pm.

Blue Esky Bar Cairns only 'Ice Bar' is due to open 30th August

The Smoked Hefeweizen won a Gold Medal at AIBA so some 2010 bottles for sale. $19.95 a four pack.


----------



## mwd (11/7/10)

Apparently the Cherry Chocolate Porter did not come out quite to plan so both batches have been blended and bottled.
Not sure but I think it said stout on the label.

Brewery maintenance over Pilsner back on tap.

I think they should give me lots of free beer for all the free advertising done for them


----------



## mwd (6/8/10)

Coles First Choice stores are going to be stocking some of the bottled brews. FNQ Lager and the lower alcohol lager Cairns Gold first up to see how they go.

I will be downtown next week so hopefully the Pale Ale is still there I hope they add it to the regular brew list. :chug: Been trying to persuade them to make another batch of IPA which was quite noice.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/8/10)

The Brew wench and I dropped in last week for a couple , unfortunatly there was no stout on for her  ... I had and enjoyed very much the smoked wheat , very nice drop ... 

cheers


----------



## mwd (12/8/10)

There is an IPA on tap now that is a corker it is not super bitter but great hop flavour shining through. Pretty sure it is Simcoe hop used and I was told it is going to become one of the normal regular brews. Damn any excuse for going down town now can't get enough. Great place to go in the daytime usually relatively quiet and time to chat to the staff about brewing.

Brought home a six pack of the Brewers Reserve True Blue Mocha Stout which I believe was the result of the not as expected Cherry Choc Porter. Bit disappointed with this one lacks the bitterness and roasty taste of a good robust stout.

The bottled Pilsner is wonderful and unfiltered so might try a yeast growing test as there is a nice ring of yeast at the bottom of the bottle. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mwd (16/8/10)

:icon_offtopic: managed to harvest the yeast from two Pilsner stubbies to put into my latest Toucan of Coopers Mex and Coles brand Lager.
Don't know what yeast strain they use in the Czech style pilsner but it is one of the best brews they do IMO so the results of my experiment may be interesting. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Murdoch (16/8/10)

I was there last weekend & enjoyed the Pale Ale & Pilsner
Even got a mixed 6 pack to bring home


----------



## mwd (28/9/10)

Octoberfest going off on Saturday 2nd October from 11:00 Wheat beer + Ommpah Band etc.

Should be good 9 of the Blue Sky brews on tap.


----------



## clarkey7 (22/12/10)

I'll be heading up to Cairns tomorrow and will be around for a week for XMAS, so I'll be popping in to Blue Sky at some point.

I'm really liking what I'm reading in this thread since I visited in 2008.

Any chance of bumping into any FNQ boys there??

PB


----------



## browndog (22/12/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'll be heading up to Cairns tomorrow and will be around for a week for XMAS, so I'll be popping in to Blue Sky at some point.
> 
> I'm really liking what I'm reading in this thread since I visited in 2008.
> 
> ...



Travelling by boat are you Dave?

-BD


----------



## InCider (22/12/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Any chance of bumping into any FNQ boys there??
> 
> PB



Whatever floats your boat PB


----------



## Duff (24/12/10)

I should be there this afternoon for a couple around 3pm.


----------



## geoffd (24/12/10)

BribieG said:


> SB, I second that warning about going out after dark, if you do then always go by cab and don't walk along any dark streets by yourself. (SWMBO and her daughter who lives up there are mainly indigenous themselves so it's not a racist comment ... just from experience of visiting the place)
> 
> Anyway I'm sure you will have a great trip and don't forget to eat plenty of Spanish Mackerel if it's in season :icon_drool2:




Lol Bribie, I worked in PJ O'Briens nearly 10 years ago, think it might have been the morning after the twin towers came down, walked out of the pub on my luch break, lit up a smoke outside the front door, & a native comes up & tries to take the ciggy straight out of my mouth, needless to say being a broke backpacker, I showed him some fistycuffs & told him to eff off, never had any problems at night though, must have been too pissed to remember.

Good memories of Cairns, I took up fishing there, even landed a wee bronze whaler.
Speaking of fishing, caught this cutie on a tiny scrap of squid on a handline last week (was set for flatties), thank god I had gloves on, cause he pulled back some line a few times.


----------



## clarkey7 (24/12/10)

Duff said:


> I should be there this afternoon for a couple around 3pm.


Dammit. I checked on here minutes before your post Duff, then went out in the rain to brave the shopping centres and visiting.....

I'll get there before I leave on the 29th.

Supposed to be catching up with a few more friends after XMAS day......will make the meeting place BSB  

PS - I should have packed a canoe....bloody wet up here.

PB


----------



## InCider (24/12/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Dammit. I checked on here minutes before your post Duff, then went out in the rain to brave the shopping centres and visiting.....
> 
> I'll get there before I leave on the 29th.
> 
> ...




Buy a canoe PB - like at Otter's pocket in BNE too h34r:


----------



## clarkey7 (28/12/10)

I'm heading in after lunch for a quick six beer paddle....?? around 2ish maybe. 
Looking forward to it.
PB B)


----------



## mwd (28/12/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'm heading in after lunch for a quick six beer paddle....?? around 2ish maybe.
> Looking forward to it.
> PB B)



Can't make it down town so have a pint of IPA for me its good. Don't know if they still have the smoked wheat on anymore maybe worth an ask if you like that kind of beer.

You can also grab a takeaway of Pilsner in bottles that is damn good too.


----------



## Duff (28/12/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Can't make it down town so have a pint of IPA for me its good.



Wasn't a fan of the IPA on Friday, not enough body (needs crystal) and the hop choice wasn't right. Was told it was a NZ hop but with Hayden away the staff were unsure what it was. It was familiar but I couldn't pick it. It's more of a pale ale than an IPA. The pilsener is probably the pick of the beers there.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/12/10)

Duff said:


> Wasn't a fan of the IPA on Friday, not enough body (needs crystal) and the hop choice wasn't right. Was told it was a NZ hop but with Hayden away the staff were unsure what it was. It was familiar but I couldn't pick it. It's more of a pale ale than an IPA. The pilsener is probably the pick of the beers there.


Thanks Duff,

The Pilsner was the pick 2 years ago too. I'll still probably try the lot - just to be sure.  

At least they've got an IPA now...I'll see if I can shed some light on the hop choice, but I'm not NZ hop expert.

PB


----------



## mwd (28/12/10)

When they first put on the IPA they told me it was Simcoe but could have changed the recipe since then and batches may vary quite a bit.
I like it well enough to place it No1 with the Pilsner a very close 2nd. Agree with Duff it is quite light to be called a full on IPA but it compliments Brewdog Punk IPA quite well minus a good few IBUs.


----------



## jimmy01 (28/12/10)

I was there a couple of weeks ago. Very impressed. Good beer and good setup.
They had a Smoked Hefe on tap as a seasonal. Picked up a Gold at AIBA this year. Very nice drop

Enjoy


----------



## clarkey7 (28/12/10)

I learned something really important on the way to Bluesky Brewery today.





Yes - my Brewery is apparantly a strip club....  

For some reason I was the only one in the car that thought stopping for a photo was a good idea.  

PB


----------



## mwd (28/12/10)

So that's what the poles at the bar are for and the ice cooler to keep the patrons cool.


----------



## winkle (28/12/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I learned something really important on the way to Bluesky Brewery today.
> 
> View attachment 42960
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, the truth was always going to come out.


----------



## pk.sax (16/1/11)

I've been there twice now, wish I could drop in more often!

The IPA was nothing special, actually didn't taste very IPAish, but then I'm not a regular IPA drinker anyway.
The wheat was refreshing but a touch too phenolic, not the worst Wheat available in oz though, much better than some.

The pilsener was cracking good  I had a jug of it all by myself on a hot hot evening, $10 jugs of this pilsener are just awesome!

PS: On the other hand, I haven't touched a HB for a while since having to move up here, eagerly awaiting my chance to go back to melbourne and get my 'stuff' up here 

PPS: Florian, I owe you that Xmas lotto beer mate, soon as I can get you something  Might have to be commercial, hope you don't mind.


----------



## mxd (16/1/11)

hey pk, have u moved up north ? did you get a job up there ?


practicalfool said:


> I've been there twice now, wish I could drop in more often!
> 
> The IPA was nothing special, actually didn't taste very IPAish, but then I'm not a regular IPA drinker anyway.
> The wheat was refreshing but a touch too phenolic, not the worst Wheat available in oz though, much better than some.
> ...


----------



## pk.sax (17/1/11)

yep, just got it b4 christmas eve, total surprise present, lol

I'm battling the heat and drinking the beer 

Actually, on that thought, I'm heading out to blue sky again soon 

PS: Not to worry, I've already located probably Cairns' only HB shop too, lmao, thats gonna get some visits if they are decent


----------



## mwd (17/1/11)

practicalfool said:


> PS: Not to worry, I've already located probably Cairns' only HB shop too, lmao, thats gonna get some visits if they are decent



There are 2, Marlin Homebrew in Showground Shopping Centre and Brewcan 102 Spence Street (opposite side of road near Harvey Normans.) If you go to Marlin ask for your VIB card "very important brewer". These shops are only for the K&K brewers and moonshiners I don't think they stock any grain and only hop teabags. I get most of my stuff mailorder from the sponsors above.

NB: Seeing as this is the Blue Sky thread you could get a six pack of the Pilsner it is unfiltered and grow the yeast strain.
Hope that does not get me barred. :lol:


----------



## kenlock (10/4/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> When they first put on the IPA they told me it was Simcoe but could have changed the recipe since then and batches may vary quite a bit.
> I like it well enough to place it No1 with the Pilsner a very close 2nd. Agree with Duff it is quite light to be called a full on IPA but it compliments Brewdog Punk IPA quite well minus a good few IBUs.


Here now, and the brewer (not Hayden) was happy to talk to me and show me the brew log. POR to bitter, Simcoe and D- Sazz @ ~55 and Amarillo @ 5. Sundays are $10 a jug.


----------



## Bongchitis (18/5/12)

G'Day all,

Old thread I know but didn't want to start another soooo.

I am heading To Palm Cove & Cairns in July and heard that Bluesky was clossed  Is this true?

...and if so, is there anywhere in the area that you can get some decent beer? Any reccomendations for food aswell would be greatly appreciated.

I wouldn't mind meeting any FNQ brewers for a beer either if anyone is interested.

Thankyou.....Bong


----------



## bigandhairy (18/5/12)

Bongchitis said:


> G'Day all,
> 
> Old thread I know but didn't want to start another soooo.
> 
> ...


A mate of mine was up there (Cairns) last weekend and drank the pilsener. I don't know if that means its open but thats what he was drinking when he was there, dont know where he had it tho sorry.

bah
Edit - if you like Indian then 'Marinades' in Cairns is excellent imo, only a couple doors down from a stripclub too I think lol


----------



## Bongchitis (18/5/12)

bigandhairy said:


> A mate of mine was up there (Cairns) last weekend and drank the pilsener. I don't know if that means its open but thats what he was drinking when he was there, dont know where he had it tho sorry.
> 
> bah
> Edit - if you like Indian then 'Marinades' in Cairns is excellent imo, only a couple doors down from a stripclub too I think lol



Thanks mate. Beer, Indian and Stripjoint....Now I just have to figure out what to do with SWMBO and the kids.

I just went to the Bluesky website and they are indeed open.... Fucked if I know where i heard it was closed :huh:


----------



## bigandhairy (18/5/12)

Bongchitis said:


> Thanks mate. Beer, Indian and Stripjoint....Now I just have to figure out what to do with SWMBO and the kids.
> 
> I just went to the Bluesky website and they are indeed open.... Fucked if I know where i heard it was closed :huh:


I think they were closed for a bit a some stage due to issues/problems/something or other regarding their premises, I dont recall exactly but I had heard that it had been resolved. But to be perfectly honest I don't really know all that much about them, I've never had their beer but my mate was impressed.

bah


----------



## mwd (18/5/12)

The Brewery is open again for visits. I don't think they have a bar in town open yet. I did notice a load of Blue Sky stuff in a closed up shopfront on Spence Street fairly close to the brewery.

The Domestic Airport Bar is open for business and you can buy some of the beers at the local bottleshops.

They have a page on Facebook which may give you more up to date information I have not been downtown in the last month.

If you like good seafood and other stuff The Beach Almond in Palm Cove is very good and right on the Esplanade.


----------



## pk.sax (18/5/12)

Hayden did mention at some stage that the bar would move from the brewery to a better location.

@ Palm Cove, the Aprs bar has a decent selection of beers incl some Belgians.


----------



## Bongchitis (18/5/12)

Thankyou very much. Great info and fast. I owe you guys a beer.


----------

